# Martin Logan Depth or eD A5-350



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I realize these either or threads must get old, but any advice out there would be greatly appreciated.
My speaker array comprises of Martin Logan Vantages (Main), Stage (Center), and Vista (Surround).
Until last week, I was using a Paradigm subwoofer that has since died.

In my local area, I can pick up a Martin Logan Depth (not the "i") for 700 Dollars and comes with a 200 Dollar AQ Subwoofer cable. I have also found a eD a5-350 (downward firing model, 550 watt amp) available for 400 Dollars.

I realize these are two diametrically opposed sub designs. With the ML being a sealed enclosure, servo controlled, and incorporating (3) 8" woofers. Whereas the eD is a ported enclosure with a single 15" woofer. I realize given all of my speakers are Martin Logan, the natural inclination would be to naturally go for a sub from a company which designed both my speakers and designed the sub with Electrostats in mind.

What is giving me pause is the Depth using 8" woofers. Believe me, if I could easily afford the Descent, I would not even be making this thread. And also, the eD appears to be a stellar sub offering performance far beyond the list price. I would categorize my listening habits as 65/35 Home Theater over Music. Nonetheless, music is still quite important to me. And again, from all I have read, the a5-350 does quite well with music as well.

Again, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. While the Depth costs twice as much as the eD, it would not stop be from going that way.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is an excellent price on the Depth sub. I do agree though... probably not the best sub out there for movies. Very good, just not the best for the money. I would not let a $200 cable influence my decision either... I smell snake oil there. If you were more of a music listener, then I would suggest it. Unfortunately I have not heard either one, so I cannot make a recommendation... maybe some other have heard the eD and can comment.

Do you have a budget and have you considered multiple subs?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sonnie, I am in 100% agreement about the cable. Especially AQ cables. He simply was throwing it in on the listing. I could afford two subs along the lines of the eD. Certainly. And actually, if I could find another Depth anywhere near that price, I could do two of those as well.

I live on a small barrier island near Sarasota and my house is a glorified beach shack so I am not entirely sure my room demands a second subwoofer. In the name of good sound, would certainly do it.

Thank you very much for the reply.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fabulousfrankie (Apr 17, 2007)

There's pretty much no question the ED sub will go lower and louder with less distortion. The sealed ML will probably sound a bit better on music though. I was able to directly compare a DIY sub(Dayton DVC12 tuned to 22Hz will two 3" flared ports and 250 watts) to the original ML Depth. The DIY sub easily beat the Depth for clean low end output and sounded much better for HT. The ED sub in question is superior to the DIY sub I tested..._larger diameter driver, higher excursion driver, more power, and more port area_.

FWIW, I'm a believer in AQ cables. I haven't been able to notice much difference on my subs but for the speaker wire going to my ML's and interconnects between my preamp and amp I'm a believer.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Frankie,
Thank you for the reply. I ended up getting the Depth which also included a 4.5 Meter AQ Sub-1 Cable for 700 Dollars. I figured even if I did not like it, I could sell it for more than I purchased it for.

However, you would be shocked at how loud/low the Depth goes. I know I was. Here is a link from a UK site which tested it: http://www.avtalk.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15239&highlight=martin+logan+depth
In addition, the Stereophile review notes good output at 20 hz.

Given my entire speaker array is Martin Logan, getting a sealed sub from the same manufacturer made a good bit of sense. I am a huge eD fan and know it indeed would have been louder in some instances.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fabulousfrankie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats you have a great sub.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Going from a ported Paradigm Subwoofer, the difference is stunning. The Paradigm was an awesome HT sub. Good for music too. I just really like the speed of the Depth. Several owners of the 30k Martin Logan CLX's have chosen dual Depths due over dual Descents due to the speed of it while still going down cleanly to 20hz.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

